# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Kush është kulmi i ...?

## Flava

Kulmi ne futboll?
Te luash vetem dhe te marresh karton te kuq!

 Kulmi i besimit??
 Te besosh se mamaja jote eshte e virgjer!

 Kulmi i xhelozise?
 Te ndahesh nga gruaja se ta marresh vesh qe ajo eshte e dashuruar me ty!

 Kulmi i varferis??.....
Ta blesh buken ne Second Hand :buzeqeshje: 

  Kulmi i Shpejtesise??
 Te rretullohesh rreth nje palati edhe te shohesh kembet prapa ! 

 Kush di me kulme??

----------


## Flava

Kulmi i  termetit??
Te hypesh me ashensor dhe te zbresesh me apartamentin!

 Kulmi i shpirtit te mir? 
Te te kerkoj falur profesori qe te kapi duke kopjuar :buzeqeshje: 

 Kulmi i elektricistit?
Te guxhulises llampen dhe te qeshin punojsit e centralit!

----------


## Flava

te bukura :buzeqeshje: 

Kulmi i kulmeve?
Ti thote memeci shurdhit qe qorri po i shikon :buzeqeshje: 

Kulmi i xhelozise ?
Te behesh xheloz per diellin qe ngroh gruan! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ihti

Kulmi i papunesise?

Ti zere rrjete merrimange ,"lulja" e prostitutes   :ngerdheshje: 


Kulmi i thatesires?

Te beje lopa qumesht pluhur...


Kulmi i parazitizmit?

Te marresh pese yje te verdhe ne forum  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## korçar

hahahaha...

I ke qare fare  o Ihti.

Kulmi i shpirtmiresise: te zerre burri gruan me dashnorin duke bere hem hem, e tju thote "me falni! vazhdoni se vij me vone"

----------


## Flava

aahahahaha sa e forte kjo
 E di kush eshte kulmi i kurnacise?
 Te lash letren higjenike pasi ben .... dhe ta vesh te thahet :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Flava

Kulmi i pedikyres??
Te'i rregullosh thonjte kembes te krevatit :buzeqeshje: 

Kulmi i durimit?
Te mbash uje ne goje deri sa te dalin bretkosa :buzeqeshje: 

Kulmi i puthjes?
Te puthesh nje buze kanali!! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## korçar

Ajo e kartes higjenike eshte per tu ... ne breke! hahahaha


Kulmi i shpreses: te shpresosh se Shqiptaret do ndryshojne per 1000 vjet.

Kulmi i optimizmit: te besosh se presidenti i Shqiperise do jete nje bjonde me lesh te verdha.

Kulmi i diplomacise: te besh njerzit qe te besojne se nje bjonde eshte mesatarisht inteligjente.

----------


## Flava

hahahahaha korcari dhe Ihti me shkrite 

KUlmi i verbimit?
Ta shofi nje i verber, vdekjen me sy!

Kulmi i budallallekut?
Te besh si budalla dhe te mbetesh ashtu.

Kulmi i atletizmit?
Te vraposh i vetem ne nje piste dhe te dalesh ne vend te dyte!

Kulmi i turpesise?
Te peshtysh nje plake ne fytyre dhe ta pyesesh perse qan :i ngrysur:  (gjynaf per kte :buzeqeshje: 

 Kulmi i racizmit?
Te pish whiskey Black&White me gota ne ndryshme!!

----------


## Klaudia_20

Kulmi i transmesionit:
te rregjistrohesh ne studiot e nje radio dhe te dalesh ne tv
----------------------
Kulmi i sikletit:
Te ngjitet shoferi bashke me autobuz neper shkalle
----------------------
Kulmi i shpifjes uffa
Te mbytesh ne nje bute me qurre
----------------------
Kulmi i fatkeqsis:
Te luash rolin e budallait dhe te ngelesh i tille
-----------------------
Kulmi i matematikes
Te flesh me 2 te panjohura dhe mos te zgjidhesh asnjeren  :buzeqeshje: 
------------------------
Kulmi i aviacionit:
Te fluturosh ne qiellzen e gojes
--------------------------

----------


## BlEdIi

Klaudia ajo kulmi i fatkejsis eshte e vertet se njoh nje te till.
Kulmi i budallallekut
Te besh djal dhe te vesh ne buz te humneres dhe te puthesh k***(ai qe e beri kete vdiq se ra nga humnera)
Kulmi i ofendimit:
Ti cosh si dhurat qerozit nje kreher.
Kulmi i dituris:
Te hiqesh si i ditur dhe te mos dish datlindjen tende.
Kulmi i kulmit:
Kur nje prostitut thote se eshte e virgjer.

Nuk po me kujtohen shume tani,here tjeter me shume...

----------


## Klaudia_20

bledi kulmi i kulmeve shte me mire keshtu:
Me thuaj nje deputet te ndershem te te them nje kurve te virgjer?
(si thua nuk eshte me mire keshtu)

----------


## Pedro

Kulmi i jollogjikes:

Nga vrima e celesit ne nje dhome te erret, me syze dielli te kerkosh nje zezak qe nuk eshte fare aty.

----------


## Zani

Kulmi i pertacise:
Ta marresh gruan me barrë.

----------


## ELDORADO

kulmi hajdutllekut?
-----kur nuk di me ca me vjedh

----------


## REG_KRAY

Astriti do te thoja e paska pas kulmin e durimit deri sa ka arrit dhe i ka lexuar te  gjitha keto / por po  arriti edhe njehere ate durim le te provoj kete 
Kulmi i durimit 
Te mbushesh botin me pikatore/

----------


## Shiu

Kulmi i naivitetit?
T'u besosh fjaleve ne chat.

----------


## CHAKALLI

Te gjitha keto qe thate ,vetm i keni then ,por nuk i keni bere . 
ja nje te vertete  .
Kulmi i durimit .
-Te pastrosh nje kile orize me driten e qirrirrit.
provojen nje here .Dhe do tju dali orrizi edhe kur jeni ne gjume .
 :buzeqeshje: ))))))))))))))))
tova e terpelenie .

----------


## hekurani

kulmi trishtues, 
ti hjekesh te gjitha teshat dhe te reshqasesh mbi 1000 Gillette

----------


## hekurani

kulmi i precizitetit:
te godasesh me hekur 12 kg. mizen perdhes ne koqen e djathte

----------

